# -
,   :

   -     ?   /    ?

-    ,   ,     . 

!

----------


## .

-?     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

,          ( , HR-,   .).     ,         ,       . 

   -    .   ,       / -    .

----------


## balabolec

,                    ?  

       .   

               ...

     ?

----------

